# paintedhearts90s journal



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 4, 2021)

hi everyone figured i might as well start one of  these to keep the baby rabbit cuteness and baby goat cuteness coming up in


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2021)

Bunnies! What breeds do you raise?


----------



## Grant (Jan 4, 2021)

Great start, you have pics!!


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

so i have meat rabbits ( mostly new zealand and nz mixes)
and mini rexes .


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

I also am raising nubian goats we hand milk and damn raise


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

here is the current rabbits .
mini rex herd  i have 1 buck and six does 

blue otter doe (Otter)

 tort doe (Seal) she got bred today <3

 tri color buck (Shark) black doe (Orca) she should be havin babies any day ..

 not a great pic of her but this one is a black orange harlequin doe ( Sea turtle )

 also not a great picture .. i really need to get some updated pics of my rexes . lol this one is a blue harlequin doe (Cuttlefish)

 I also just got this sweet girl tonight .. so gotta come up with a sea animal name for her as well . previous name was velvet... she is also a black orange tricolor like the buck


----------



## Alasgun (Jan 6, 2021)

Very nice looking herd o bunnies!
we have several seals up here that resemble the coloration of the one you’re wanting to name. Ringed and spoted seals are the most “dotty”.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

That is quite a lovely herd of Rex.  haha, my first thought for a sea animal on the newest member to the family is Tiger Shark. Dunno know why.....


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

and my meat herd  
 crystal


 callisto

 jubilee kismittdomino ( the bby pic are her bbs)

 mystique cipher blue otter buck new zealand deadpool
strandard rex chinchilla buck Logan

im picking up a black doe this week as well


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

You have some pretty rabbits! Looks like you have a Siamese Satin?


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

and here is the goat herd


 jackie

 boggle

 prissy

 ashani

 dory

 bright Roxy Meredith ruby Delilah  


more in next post !!


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You have some pretty rabbits! Looks like you have a Siamese Satin?


 I have no clue what most of them are I bought a whole group at once and that lady called them just meat rabbits


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)

this is my buck Dio betty betty  this is Smudge

 smudge and mummbles smudge meeting mummbles

 the twins ashani and roxy boggle being a Heathen


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonspots! I'm not a goatie, but I do admire moonspots!


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 7, 2021)

love my moon spots   I really want to get roans in my herd too


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jun 29, 2021)

hey everyone !! been a while but im back !! 

weve been making some changes around the farm . 
first we sold a bunch of goats ! 
we now just have dio, boggle, dory, and 3 newer ones memphis, bannannas and chip our rescue whos fighting hoof rot .  memphis is our only non nubian now . she is a oberhalsi .  
ive sold a bunch of rabbits and got a bunch of new ones.  ive got myself alot of rex rabbits now and am working towards those being what my main rabbitry consists of .


----------

